# Easiest single coil RTA to wick?



## Paul33

in your guys most humble opinion which is the easiest and most forgiving single coil RTA to wick?

I’ve been using rda’s exclusively for about 2 years but am looking for a tank to drive around with but the problem is I’m hopeless with rta wicks. Absolutely completely unbelievably hopeless. 

Looking for something very forgiving. 

Suggestions? Please...

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Ammit 25

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> in your guys most humble opinion which is the easiest and most forgiving single coil RTA to wick?
> 
> I’ve been using rda’s exclusively for about 2 years but am looking for a tank to drive around with but the problem is I’m hopeless with rta wicks. Absolutely completely unbelievably hopeless.
> 
> Looking for something very forgiving.
> 
> Suggestions? Please...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


IMHO,
OBS Nano, straight forward and very forgiving, I love mine . Flavour is good, deck is open and easy to work on. Top airflow, so no leaking, Juice consumption not that bad. Waiting for new OBS Crius, deck looks similar, so it should also be easy but with bottom airflow may be more flavour full. Cannot comment yet as it is still the unknown. Cannot wait for it!!

Zeus is a bit/lot more finicky and more time consuming, but the flavour is absolutely amazing, more in line with dripping imo, but it is a thirsty tank.

Have you considered squonking as a option? RDA build ease and flavour with a bigger capacity, I am trying a little Pico squeeze with Wasp nano at this stage in the car due to bigger capacity, but have to find the sweet spot still. But at least I get home without having to refill, and battery is still alive, although barely. Starting to see why a lot of people loves squonking, especially because I suck on it like a dummy while driving!

Good luck with the hunt, hope you find the perfect one that hits all the right spots, and 1 or 2 pit stops and re-wicking becomes a breeze.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique

Zeus rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

Skyline ............... must be easy because even I can wick it 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

Goblin Mini V3, Merlin Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

I have both a Zeus and a Serpent Mini 25. The Serpent is easier to build and wick and in my opinion gives slightly better flavour, albeit slightly. The Zeus is very nice and has its place, but getting the coil lengths just right is a pain sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Surprised that Serpent SMM has not been mentioned. I can't realy compare to the others mentioned, but absolutely a breeze to build and produces great flavour 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

+1 for OBS nano or the dual coil if you can find one.

No leaking at all. No condensation at all. Wicking is super easy. My favourite part is that you can get to the deck without having to dump out your juice. So you can rewick without emptying your tank.

I don't think this will satisfy you if you vape above 70W. I can't take my glass off for some reason so cleaning mine sucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

ivc_mixer said:


> I have both a Zeus and a Serpent Mini 25. The Serpent is easier to build and wick and in my opinion gives slightly better flavour, albeit slightly. The Zeus is very nice and has its place, but getting the coil lengths just right is a pain sometimes.


I had a serpent mini 25 a long time ago. Sold it cause I was only using my drippers. I think I might grab one again. Flavour was spot in that thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

I have not tested or owned alot of rta’s but the serpent mini, merlin mini and skyclone is all in my category of easy and forgiving rta’s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nice thread @Paul33 

SubTank Mini is very easy to wick, I have never had a problem with it. Very forgiving.

So too the Skyline

And I find the exocet in the BB is also very easy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Paul33 said:


> in your guys most humble opinion which is the easiest and most forgiving single coil RTA to wick?
> 
> I’ve been using rda’s exclusively for about 2 years but am looking for a tank to drive around with but the problem is I’m hopeless with rta wicks. Absolutely completely unbelievably hopeless.
> 
> Looking for something very forgiving.
> 
> Suggestions? Please...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


None easier to coil and wick than the Engine Nano,could only be simpler if you find a auto-wick device.
In fact all the OBS tanks are a breeze in this department.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Spyro said:


> +1 for OBS nano or the dual coil if you can find one.
> 
> No leaking at all. No condensation at all. Wicking is super easy. My favourite part is that you can get to the deck without having to dump out your juice. So you can rewick without emptying your tank.
> 
> I don't think this will satisfy you if you vape above 70W. I can't take my glass off for some reason so cleaning mine sucks.


@Spyro ,I take apart what I can and put it in a bowl of boiling water for a minute or two and this does the trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Nice thread @Paul33
> 
> SubTank Mini is very easy to wick, I have never had a problem with it. Very forgiving.
> 
> So too the Skyline
> 
> And I find the exocet in the BB is also very easy


I do like the look of the bb as a run around for during the day. Skyline also looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> I do like the look of the bb as a run around for during the day. Skyline also looks good.



BB is a great run around @Paul33 
Small and compact
Nice juice capacity
good battery life 
And a great vape so far on my side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> Nice thread @Paul33
> 
> SubTank Mini is very easy to wick, I have never had a problem with it. Very forgiving.
> 
> So too the Skyline
> 
> And I find the exocet in the BB is also very easy


LOL, I forgot about the SubTank Mini, still a winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Ozeran

vicTor said:


> Ammit 25


Gotta agree with @vicTor. Ammit 25

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> BB is a great run around @Paul33
> Small and compact
> Nice juice capacity
> good battery life
> And a great vape so far on my side


That’s what I’m looking for. I’m a buyer and am in the car pretty much all day and dripping does become a bit of a hack I won’t lie. 

I’d love to try one before I fork out cause there’s other luxuries like food and water to consider...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Ammit 25

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

4th vote for Ammit 25

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arbdullah

Third for merlin mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404

I vote for the Zeus. Everything in it just makes sense. It fits beast coils if you want to go that side. I have a 7 wrap 19g flat Clapton in there, and funny enough I need no more than 39w. I'm very impressed, much more than with my Ammit or Merlin, or OBS Nano. I am really liking that you don't have to tuck your cotton into a hole. You simply comb, cut, and wedge it in. There's nothing to it. The cap is twist off. I see someone here has complained about it being postless meaning you must pre-cut the coils - I completely agree there - I'm not a fan either.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Exocet or Flow. Easiest wicking in the world!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Nice thread @Paul33
> 
> SubTank Mini is very easy to wick, I have never had a problem with it. Very forgiving.
> 
> So too the Skyline
> 
> And I find the exocet in the BB is also very easy


So I dug in the cupboard last night and found a goblin mini v3. Threw in a massive 8 wrap 26g kanthal single coil at a balmy 0.95ohms which fires at a record breaking 15w. Very very different Vape to a RDA at 60-70+ watts but I must admit I’m liking it a lot. Reckon I might be going back to lower watts for a while.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

OBS Engine Nano, struggled with the SM but got this thing waxed first time. no spitting or dry hits since i have had it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Im horrible when it comes to wicking. Having said that, every Wotofo RTA that i played with, wicked liked a dream. Also the Kanger RBA plus also very easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im horrible when it comes to wicking. Having said that, every Wotofo RTA that i played with, wicked liked a dream. Also the Kanger RBA plus also very easy


I’m hopeless dude. Completely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404

@vicTor asked me for some pics of how I wicked the Zeus. Not the best build with the few tools I had this morning. Slapped in some GeekVape N80 fused Clapton (28g*3+36g). It will come out soon, I find it is a bit too warm, it heats up too quick. 33w is more than enough but the ramp up is too quick. Also, this is a 3.5mm i/d, I'd go back to 3mm next time. I could drop a wrap as well, it's still fair at 0.28ohm, but firing safely at 8amps so perfect if I can find a 25mm mech.

This is how easy it was:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

+1 on Merlin Mini , and with the airflow adapters it can be converted to MTL.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

KrayFish404 said:


> @vicTor asked me for some pics of how I wicked the Zeus. Not the best build with the few tools I had this morning. Slapped in some GeekVape N80 fused Clapton (28g*3+36g). It will come out soon, I find it is a bit too warm, it heats up too quick. 33w is more than enough but the ramp up is too quick. Also, this is a 3.5mm i/d, I'd go back to 3mm next time. I could drop a wrap as well, it's still fair at 0.28ohm, but firing safely at 8amps so perfect if I can find a 25mm mech.
> 
> This is how easy it was:
> 
> View attachment 115344
> 
> 
> View attachment 115345



hi @KrayFish404 , thanks for the pictures, nice job you did there !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Ammit 25. 

I have never been able to successfully wick anything until I got my AMMIT. The flavour, quality and lack of leaking make it the greatest tank I've ever owned.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Ammit 25.
> 
> I have never been able to successfully wick anything until I got my AMMIT. The flavour, quality and lack of leaking make it the greatest tank I've ever owned.


I like the look of the ammit. 

Reckon it would work with a higher ohm lower watt build?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fishvapes

Ozeran said:


> Gotta agree with @vicTor. Ammit 25


Yip. I also have to say the Ammit 25.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Paul33 said:


> I like the look of the ammit.
> 
> Reckon it would work with a higher ohm lower watt build?



It does, I've built from 0.15 to 0.8 ohms on it and it's worked perfectly every time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Fishvapes said:


> Yip. I also have to say the Ammit 25.



Yup Ammit 25, just get the coil position and wicking right and its a winner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Decided to go with what I know and grabbed a black serpent mini 25 from Lung Candy. It arrived today amidst the most manic work day so all I could do was stare at it and not use it...

Got home and tried a few builds before settling on 8/9 wraps (I think, can’t remember exactly) 22g kanthal 3mm single coil. Came out at 0.6ohms and fires beautifully at 25w. 

Wicked with Streaky Cotton and juiced with Some NCV glazers and a Hands Drip Tip up top I’m a very happy chappy!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 115603
> Decided to go with what I know and grabbed a black serpent mini 25 from Lung Candy. It arrived today amidst the most manic work day so all I could do was stare at it and not use it...
> 
> Got home and tried a few builds before settling on 8/9 wraps (I think, can’t remember exactly) 22g kanthal 3mm single coil. Came out at 0.6ohms and fires beautifully at 25w.
> 
> Wicked with Streaky Cotton and juiced with Some NCV glazers and a Hands Drip Tip up top I’m a very happy chappy!!!



Wotofo for the win! I love their products

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wotofo for the win! I love their products


Agreed dude! What I brilliant little rta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> Agreed dude! What I brilliant little rta!


If u like a dual coil setup look at the Wotofo Conquerer. After my SM i thought nothing would beat the flavour, but this thing kicks ass. Unfortuantely i cannot use it as much as I want to since my AL85 us giving me issues. But this RTA is by far the best flavour atty that i have ever used

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> If u like a dual coil setup look at the Wotofo Conquerer. After my SM i thought nothing would beat the flavour, but this thing kicks ass. Unfortuantely i cannot use it as much as I want to since my AL85 us giving me issues. But this RTA is by far the best flavour atty that i have ever used
> 
> View attachment 115605


For rta’s I’m a single coil fan but if it’s as good as you say I’ll have to give it a whirl one day!

But for now me and my sm25 have some bonding to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> For rta’s I’m a single coil fan but if it’s as good as you say I’ll have to give it a whirl one day!
> 
> But for now me and my sm25 have some bonding to do



Trust me u wont be dissapointed. Sirvape sells them for next to nothing. The only drawback is that its a 22m. But holy crap this thing kicks like a horse

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-conqueror-mini-rta-by-wotofo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

To put it in perspective. I HATE dual coil setups. But this thing is just bliss

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> Trust me u wont be dissapointed. Sirvape sells them for next to nothing. The only drawback is that its a 22m. But holy crap this thing kicks like a horse
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-conqueror-mini-rta-by-wotofo


Holy goodness that is cheap!!!!

My owner might kick me out the house if I buy more gear but...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Just joking bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Serpent

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 115625


Where did you get a pic of me?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 115603
> Decided to go with what I know and grabbed a black serpent mini 25 from Lung Candy. It arrived today amidst the most manic work day so all I could do was stare at it and not use it...
> 
> Got home and tried a few builds before settling on 8/9 wraps (I think, can’t remember exactly) 22g kanthal 3mm single coil. Came out at 0.6ohms and fires beautifully at 25w.
> 
> Wicked with Streaky Cotton and juiced with Some NCV glazers and a Hands Drip Tip up top I’m a very happy chappy!!!


Took out the 22g and rewrapped with 24g 7 wraps. Came out at 0.8. Moved the coil up a bit from the airflow and put in some good boy oak aged that I was sent by @Rooigevaar (you legend you) and at 19w it’s absolute magic

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Paul33 said:


> I do like the look of the bb as a run around for during the day. Skyline also looks good.


The Skyclone is a good one for cheap budgets. Rivals the authentic for pennies on the buck.lmo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Paul33 said:


> So I dug in the cupboard last night and found a goblin mini v3. Threw in a massive 8 wrap 26g kanthal single coil at a balmy 0.95ohms which fires at a record breaking 15w. Very very different Vape to a RDA at 60-70+ watts but I must admit I’m liking it a lot. Reckon I might be going back to lower watts for a while.


Gobmin was a favorite of mine way back in the olden days of vapeing (what 2 years ago? ) Forgot about it, may just dig her out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Room Fogger said:


> IMHO,
> OBS Nano, straight forward and very forgiving, I love mine . Flavour is good, deck is open and easy to work on. Top airflow, so no leaking, Juice consumption not that bad. Waiting for new OBS Crius, deck looks similar, so it should also be easy but with bottom airflow may be more flavour full. Cannot comment yet as it is still the unknown. Cannot wait for it!!
> 
> Zeus is a bit/lot more finicky and more time consuming, but the flavour is absolutely amazing, more in line with dripping imo, but it is a thirsty tank.
> 
> Have you considered squonking as a option? RDA build ease and flavour with a bigger capacity, I am trying a little Pico squeeze with Wasp nano at this stage in the car due to bigger capacity, but have to find the sweet spot still. But at least I get home without having to refill, and battery is still alive, although barely. Starting to see why a lot of people loves squonking, especially because I suck on it like a dummy while driving!
> 
> Good luck with the hunt, hope you find the perfect one that hits all the right spots, and 1 or 2 pit stops and re-wicking becomes a breeze.


The Crius is a winner, not hard to wick or coil with very good flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

